# Hella or TYC Headlight Assembly??



## Tommy Boy '00 GLX (Jan 7, 2004)

I need to replace my headlight assemblies. I'd like some input regarding selecting a brand. I've found both Hella and TYC, with TYC being about $50 cheaper per side. My current headlights are Hella, but they are really scratched up on the outside -- almost sandblasted looking. Has anyone else seen this with Hella? I will avoid replacing with Hella if my problem is not unique....
Any input will be much appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## QuickGLX (Feb 25, 2002)

*Re: Hella or TYC Headlight Assembly?? (Tommy Boy '00 GLX)*

That pitting is normal for an aged, . The Hella brand is well known for quality. TYC is one of the better cheapies, but often the "generic" brand products have less stringent quaility control. This can lead to a hit or miss, depending on if you get a set of lights from the good batch or the bad... You will hear arguments either way for Depos & TYC. 
But rarely if ever will you hear a complaint about genuine Hella products( besides the price). I guess it comes down to what you really want from the headlights. Show car= Hella. Daily driver=Hella or TYC. Whatever you decide, make it an e-code at least.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Hella or TYC Headlight Assembly?? (Tommy Boy '00 GLX)*



Tommy Boy '00 GLX said:


> I need to replace my headlight assemblies. I'd like some input regarding selecting a brand.
> 
> 
> > If we are talking about a Mk4 Jetta why not go with European Spec they are readily available in both smoked and none and will improve your lighting DRAMTICALLY!


----------



## reefdubz (Sep 25, 2003)

*Re: Hella or TYC Headlight Assembly?? (Tommy Boy '00 GLX)*

ecodes are wonderful


----------

